# List of suggested 1TB HDD for internal upgrade



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

I found a list of suggested internal 1TB drives in the FAQ . In case that list is not up to date and/or there are other drives that are quiet and work well.....
Can anyone point to a discussion or other input?
Thanks much


----------



## Ovit311 (May 22, 2010)

In the same boat as you, currently searching the web and looking at user experiences and headaches...I maybe leaning towards the Hitachi drives.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I installed this drive in my TivoHD about three months ago and it has been running flawlessly. Installation was painless following the FAQ.

Hitatchi Deskstar 7K1000.C HDS721010CLA332 (0F10383) 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive, newegg $85

Here is a pointer to a thread with some discussion. Admittedly, this is three months old, but it's the most recent discussion I've been involved in.

Scroll down to post #14 for my comments
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=443309&highlight=hitatchi


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

justen_m said:


> I installed this drive in my TivoHD about three months ago and it has been running flawlessly. Installation was painless following the FAQ.
> 
> Hitatchi Deskstar 7K1000.C HDS721010CLA332 (0F10383) 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive, newegg $85
> 
> ...


Hey Justen.
Thanks for the info and the link. Ovit and I have something to go on now.
The Hit HD31000 was talked up in that thread. New Egg has it for 70.00 delivered and a mail in rebate gift card of 10.00 making it 60.00. I haven't looked past New Egg and Amazon yet. 60.00 bucks for 1TB?? I must be dreaming.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

slimjim867 said:


> I must be dreaming.


That's what I thought when I saw a terabyte for <$100. My only regret is that I didn't do the upgrade sooner.

Seriously, for $60, and less than an hour of your time, you must upgrade. 

I sort of wish Tivo had a better way to organize things. I've got over 300 shows on my TivoHD right now (220 suggestions, and about 100 things I've recorded (season passes, etc)). But that is because I have analog cable, so my only HD content is from OTA. Still, when you have a thousand gigs...

And another 100+ programs on my S2DT.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

justen_m said:


> That's what I thought when I saw a terabyte for <$100. My only regret is that I didn't do the upgrade sooner.
> 
> Seriously, for $60, and less than an hour of your time, you must upgrade.
> 
> ...


But wait, there's more ;-)
my second Tivo has a 500 GB DVR Expander. They are going for 75-85 on eBay used. I can upgrade my second Tivo without cost and maybe make 20 on the deal.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

Ordered the Hitachi HD31000 from NewEgg On Sunday Night about 7PM. It arrived yesterday....Tuesday! It took 10 minutes to pull the HDD out of the Tivo....maybe 20 minutes to copy the drive (No shows....I transfered them to my other Tivo) and 5 minutes to put the Tivo back together. Thats it. The instructions in #228? of the FAQ were excellent. WinMFS is just great.
The Automatic Acoustic Management download from Hitachi wouldn't work without booting the new drive so I figured that I'd try it without the adjustment.
This drive is QUIETER that the drive that it replaced. No AAM needed.
Now I'm going to order another drive and sell my DVR Expander.

Thank you everyone for your help.
Thank you especially to Spike who wrote WinMFS and to bkdtv for the FAQ.


----------



## dmartin5454 (Feb 20, 2009)

I upgraded my Series2 a few years ago, replacing the original 40GB drive with an 80GB, and adding a 250GB drive. Now one (perhaps both?) are starting to make noise, so I figured I had better replace them before they go completely bad. I have a TivoHD that I upgraded the drive to a 1.5TB drive a few months ago, so this exercise is to keep the Series2 working as a secondary unit.
I have read through a lot of postings looking for specific information that confirms that a 1TB SATA drive with the appropriate adapter can be used in the Series2 (mine is the 540040 model -- single tuner, with product lifetime service). I used the WD15EVDS drive for my Series3 upgrade, and used the wdidle3 utility to disable the Intellipark feature. I have been very happy with the results of that drive.
Here are my questions:
1. The FAQ states that the WD drives will not boot at all in the Series2. Is this due to the Intellipark feature, and if so, will disabling it allow the WD green drives to work in the Series2 units?
2. I have seen conflicting information about the specific PATA to SATA adapter available from WOW Parts: http://www.wowparts.com/store/products/021304-01050.html Can someone confirm if this adapter will or will not work in the Series2?
3. Some folks have high opinions of the Hitachi 1TB Deskstar (HD31000) drive. Amazon has it for $69.99 + $2.95 shipping: http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-Deskstar-HD31000-IDK-7K/dp/B002D5XY8A Any pros & cons for the Hitachi over the WD green drives? (I would probably stick to a 1TB drive for the Series2.)
I know that going from the two existing internal drives to the single drive will mean I can't save my recordings, but I'll try to transfer the recordings I absolutely need to keep to my Series3 before I upgrade.
If you can think of any other things I need to be aware of or offer any advice, I would appreciate it!


----------

